# Best Makeup for Face Putty?



## Aiwin (Oct 7, 2008)

I've just bought some face putty to use for a fake nose. It's going to be a pretty subtle, boring fake nose, but I'll need to match the putty to my skin tone to make it look right. What's the best sort of makeup to use for this purpose?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

If you do not have a latex allergy, I would strongly recommend covering the face putty with makeup quality liquid latex and extending it onto your real skin to help the putty stay adhered all night. The latex will also help makeup blend better. You could then use just about any type of makeup over it to blend it all together. If you are going for skin tone, use a quality foundation similar to your skin tone and that should do it for you. 

Face putty is wax based and will not take make up the same as your skin or a latex surface. The waxy putty also tends to want to fall off as the evening wears on, due to naturally occuring facial oils and perspiration. A coating of latex extending onto your skin will keep it in place all night, yet it is still easy to remove.

Eric
________
Yamaha YZ250


----------



## Aiwin (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Wolfbeard! I'll give that a try.


----------



## Aiwin (Oct 7, 2008)

*will spirit gum work?*

Hey Wolfbeard! - or anyone else - will spirit gum work, or does it need to be liquid latex? I assumed I'd be able to find some liquid latex in a store around here but I keep striking out!


----------

